# 2015 scrapping noise when turning



## JustAnotherCarDude (Apr 1, 2020)

yeah so when i make low speed turns in my 2015 nissan murano i hear a scrapping noise, upon inspection I cant seem to see anything out of order with the wheel off. But the noise remains and now I am starting to see and scratch on the outter most part inside the rim. Does anyone have any idea what might be scrapping the inside of the rim. I have checked multiple different ways and cant seem to figure it out


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

apparently if you're starting to see scratch marks on the inside of the wheel, it's making contact with something on the suspension. If you have custom wheels with incorrect off-sets, that may be the problem. Jack the car up and have someone turn the steering wheel to the extreme ends left and right; observe if the inside of the wheel is touching anything.


----------



## JustAnotherCarDude (Apr 1, 2020)

rogoman said:


> apparently if you're starting to see scratch marks on the inside of the wheel, it's making contact with something on the suspension. If you have custom wheels with incorrect off-sets, that may be the problem. Jack the car up and have someone turn the steering wheel to the extreme ends left and right; observe if the inside of the wheel is touching anything.


well I cant see anything with the wheel off and these are OEM wheels


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

JustAnotherCarDude said:


> well I cant see anything with the wheel off and these are OEM wheels


Follow my previous suggestion by jacking up and turning steering wheel end to end.


----------

